# Just for Aaron



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

How do I insert a movie clip? Thanks.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You would have to upload to a photo/video site like flicker, photobucket, or Youtube.

Then attach or embed the link here.

If it is on your website, just post the link.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Alright, give me a few and I will set up an acct with flicker. But if it takes longer then 5 minutes Im out. Thanks for the link. I know you are just all giddy with excitement!:yes:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm so excited...the suspense is killing me. Wait why don't you just start simple by uploading a couple of pics.
Fresh, the rules are no clip art,no generic pitures, only pics of projects YOUR franchise has completed:whistling2:


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

I do not appreciate the disrespect in your last post. Completely un-warranted. 

Tell me how to upload photos - then. I clicked on the lil paperclip above and uploaded about a dozen photos but when I attempted to place them in a reply it just posted the text (no links or actually pics) of the links not the actually link.

Please quit tossing insults my way. Thanks.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

A little sensitive? You posted a picture before, try going to manage attachments and browse computer, here


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

RCP said:


> A little sensitive? You posted a picture before, try going to manage attachments and browse computer, here


Sensitive? Read his last sentence. That's BS and I don't appreciate it.

BTW, within 10 minutes I think I will have mastered placing a video on one of the shared sites you mentioned.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

fresh coat said:


> I do not appreciate the disrespect in your last post. Completely un-warranted.
> 
> Tell me how to upload photos - then. I clicked on the lil paperclip above and uploaded about a dozen photos but when I attempted to place them in a reply it just posted the text (no links or actually pics) of the links not the actually link.
> 
> Please quit tossing insults my way. Thanks.


Umm... i am pretty sure that was a sarcastic response, to your sarcastic comment. Calm yourself....


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

fresh coat said:


> I know you are just all giddy with excitement!:yes:


 this


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Alright, you may be right but I still found it pretty disrespectful. I'm over it.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

fresh coat said:


> Alright, you may be right but I still found it pretty disrespectful. I'm over it.


What was disrespectful??


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

RCP: Go to flickr.com
highlight / click on people
select "all flickr members" from the pulldown menu under "Search"
Type "Fresh Coat Ohio" (include the spaces) in the search box.

This is the dam video I've been tryin to post

Can you post it for me? Thanks.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> What was disrespectful??


Fresh, the rules are no clip art,no generic pitures, only pics of projects YOUR franchise has completed:whistling2:

Aaron - Do I really need to break it down for you on the the above post was disrespectful? Flip the script. Hell, you get your painties in a bunch just cause I have a different approach to a simple phone call. But, it's all good.:thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is the link to Freshcoats video.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

fresh coat said:


> How do I insert a movie clip? Thanks.


If it's on YouTube you can use this button







in the post editor. 

I'm working on some new software changes that should be out in about 2 months that will allow a lot more types of videos to be added.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

RCP said:


> Here is the link to Freshcoats video.


Thanks - I appreciate your help. I've got some cropping, rotating, and other sh!t to fine tune it. I don't like the blurr on a couple so we will replace those. We try to update our website with new pics and testimonials every quarter. BTW, most of these pics were taken by the painters using their cell phones. (I blame that on me!:bangin

Thanks for the help.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You are welcome, I was hoping to see the video you had professionally made, the one of the 6,000 square home from this thread.

You do bridges and pools too!


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

RCP said:


> You are welcome, I was hoping to see the video you had professionally made, the one of the 6,000 square home from this thread.
> 
> You do bridges and pools too!


I thought we were done with our 6,800 sq ft money shot, but - now - we are painting the guest house, staining the decks, changing all of the floor trim from a beautiful maple finish to white and painting a few other areas. Obviously, that is a good thing and I will post the results from the pro. Cost: $150 and I am thinking the results are going to be well worth it.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Look forward to seeing that, how about sharing the videos and photos you mentioned here?


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

RCP said:


> Look forward to seeing that, how about sharing the videos and photos you mentioned here?


I will - in due time. No comments on the half-ass vid I just put together?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

fresh coat said:


> I will - in due time. No comments on the half-ass vid I just put together?


I think you pretty much summed it up right there.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

RCP said:


> I think you pretty much summed it up right there.


 
ouch!


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I like the bridge. Always love out of the norm projects. :thumbup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice pics fresh. What did you do in the pool house?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I liked the bridge work. what materials did you use on that job and how much material?

The pool house is nice. Did you do all the woodwork?


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> Nice pics fresh. What did you do in the pool house?


woodwork


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I liked the bridge work. what materials did you use on that job and how much material?
> 
> The pool house is nice. Did you do all the woodwork?


Yes - we only did the woodwork. Sorry, I don't know the specifics about the matls on the bridge job. I do know they weren't particular about the colors and SW had some 5's on sale and that is what we used for the body of it.

Also, cost of matls was around tree fiddy (power waher cleaner, primer, paint) if memory serves me right.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

fresh coat said:


> woodwork


Sweet...I love refinishing wood. Entry doors are one of our specialties. Some cost more than my first house!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh yea...Thanks for Curtis low. I can't get that song out of my head now!!!!!!


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> Oh yea...Thanks for Curtis low. I can't get that song out of my head now!!!!!!


I know. I extended the viewing of each pic to over 15 seconds just to get the whole song to play but staring at a dozen pics for 4 minutes was a lil much. It is a killer jam though.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

What did you use/do on the wood in the pool house? I may have a similar job coming up.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

looks good fresh!:thumbsup:

I mean no disrespect, but your title is wack and deserves some of the responses you received. To me its like you wanted to fan the flames.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

RCP said:


> What did you use/do on the wood in the pool house? I may have a similar job coming up.


I would also like to know this. Being a high humidity area what product works best?


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Actually, there were no special circumstances for the extra humidity. Did a walked through with my SW rep and went with a stain and polly. Nothing spectactular. The pics did turn out good - though.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

What kind of stain and what kind of polyurethane.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Sh!t, I don't know. I'd have to call my lead man to get the details. Talk to your SW rep - that's what we did.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

why so snappy? This is the kind of conversations that are had on paint forums. I did not mean to upset you.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

fresh coat said:


> Sh!t, I don't know. I'd have to call my lead man to get the details. Talk to your SW rep - that's what we did.


 You don't know what you sold?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

fresh coat said:


> Sh!t, I don't know. I'd have to call my lead man to get the details.


I love heteronyms

when I first read (red) that, I saw _*lead *_pronounced "led", but then maybe it was written as "leed"

More of my faves

Bow
Sow
Bass
Dove
Minute
Sewer
Tear
Wound

ahhh, to be an amateur wordsmith is a curse


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> looks good fresh!:thumbsup:
> 
> I mean no disrespect, but your title is wack and deserves some of the responses you received. To me its like you wanted to fan the flames.


The title was not meant to "fan any flames". Aaron has been on my butt about posting some pics. So, it was more like "here you go". Maybe I should have titled it that way. The reasoning for the "Just for Aaron" title is if it wasn't for him I, probably, would have not posted any pics.

From what I've read from Aaron, he runs a very respectable business and I respect him as a business owner so, I somewhat felt obligated to post some pics out of respect. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> why so snappy? This is the kind of conversations that are had on paint forums. I did not mean to upset you.


Sorry, I didn't mean to come off as snappy and I certainly wasn't upset. I just don't have the information off hand and I'll need to check it out.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Fresh, I was not trying to sound like I am "up your butt about posting pics." It's just that I hear you writing often about taking pics and the types of work you do but then never any follow up???? It just leaves one wondering, Are you walking the talk or talking the talk? Again no offence, but when someone doesn't post pics of there work but talks about having professional photographers, and doesn't know what products they are using on their projects I am sceptical!!!! Every proposal we write specifies the products to be used, and to be honest I doubt one does so many pool houses and covered bridges that they can't remember what they specified. So when you snap when someone asks a truly professionally interested question for future reference, again I am sceptical??? How about answering professionally like,"I would be glad to share that with you, let me pull my file and I will get back to you"


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

I understand where you are coming from. We do not list materials on our contracts. I asked my lead man what he used and he replied "I don't know that was three weeks ago. It was the stain and shellac that Sherwin recommended." Understand, in the past month or so, I've only personally been on about 30% of our job sites. Hope that explains why I don't know all of the details.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

How can you only go on about 30% of your jobs? you trust those who are working for you so much that you stake your name and reputation on there work?


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Msargent said:


> How can you only go on about 30% of your jobs? you trust those who are working for you so much that you stake your name and reputation on there work?


30% is pretty ideal for me but if business picks up it might be less then that (and I don't know if that is cool or not - still debating). I've got a lead man (Project Manager) that is accountable for the crews and operations end of the business. And, yes, I absolutely trust those that work for me to promote and sustain our name and reputation. If not, they would not work for me.

I realize this is different then most models on this forum but that is how I've set up my company. Everyone has a role and I try to not micro manage the experts in their role. Obviously, as a young company lines are still blurred and some of us have cross functioning roles. I am trying to set up a company that is not totally dependent on me. Though we are not there - yet.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

I understand what you are trying to do Fresh. I just think that In this type of economy you cant take 10 minutes to go check up on guys? talk to HO see how things are going . It is just not how I do things so to each is there own.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

I think you may have misunderstood. I speak to every, single client - no exceptions. However, it is only 30% that I actually visit on site.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Do you think quality suffers because you arent there?. I mean really Do you think quality of work is same as when you are there ? because the bottom line is when they go home it is your name attached to the paint job not theres.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Yes - I know the quality is still there. My Project Manager is very particular about quality. He gets paid well and understands (as well as most other employees) the importance of quality. If we were not meeting or exceeding the client's expectations we would be out of work. All employees understand this.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

fresh coat said:


> I think you may have misunderstood. I speak to every, single client - no exceptions. However, it is only 30% that I actually visit on site.


Do you have another estimator besides yourself? I personally, depending on the size of the project and whether myself or my project manager bid the job. am not on site except to bid the job and maybe meet again for a signed contract and or trouble shoot. Unless we do it through fax or email. But I do know what materials are to be used on EVERY project. How else do you compare apples to apples when a customer says,"Jimmy the painter says he's going to prime and paint 2 coats of DuraCraft. I see you are using Super Paint. Could you explain?"


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> Do you have another estimator besides yourself? I personally, depending on the size of the project and whether myself or my project manager bid the job. am not on site except to bid the job and maybe meet again for a signed contract and or trouble shoot. Unless we do it through fax or email. But I do know what materials are to be used on EVERY project. How else do you compare apples to apples when a customer says,"Jimmy the painter says he's going to prime and paint 2 coats of DuraCraft. I see you are using Super Paint. Could you explain?"


I've got 3- 4 players (including myself) that do estimating. I, personally, estimate about 50% of our interior (standard re-paints). My Project Manager does all exterior and other out of the norm stuff, plus some interiors as well. The other 2 will periodically estimate a job (they'll estimate hours they think it will take, I'll plug it into my spreadsheet to determine the total cost) if we are in a pinch. As far as materials, we use the averarage to good stuff as a baseline for all estimates (2 coats). Usually matls are less then 15% and going up or down a grade isn't all that dramatic in the overall cost.

But, to answer your last question, I would tell the potential client the difference between the two and let them decide. I would clarify that the quote is firm and if they felt the benefits of one outweighed the benefits of the other we would go with that.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

How many people do you employ? and how did you train them to be estimators ?.


----------

